# Cma Cgm Alaska



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

I have just watched the giant container ship CMA CGM ALASKA
sail past Ryde pier outward bound from Southampton.Some questions entered my head and I wonder if some SN members could enlighten me please?
She was stacked to the max to my eye with no space for even one more container which must be good news for our export earnings.
My questions are ; how much is she insured for? and how much would such a cargo be insured for? One last question, with increasingly severe weather conditions believed as a result of climate change, what are the restrictions for claims under 'acts of God'? I have been out of the industry for many years so excuse my ignorance. Thanks for reading.
link to photo ;http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/272943/title/cma-cgm-alaska/cat/513
update; having scrutinised the photo I concede that there is space for a few more aft.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Was she outbound for another European discharge port Scorcher, or on her way back to the Far East ? If the latter, then probably most of her deck containers will be empty reflecting the huge imbalance in trade.
Your queries about insurance I will leave to those more expert than me !


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello Andy I usually make a note of passages but I was in a hurry to catch her outbound as I missed her on entering . I have sent an e-mail to soton.vts but I am pretty sure it was the far east. That is a depressing fact though as I imagined those containers full of the produce of our ingenuity.(POP)


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

CMA CGM ALASKA is reported in Hamburg on 2 March (Digital-seas.com).
Value of ship I don't know, but must be tens of millions of pounds.
As for the cargo, the short if unhelpful answer is it will be insured for market value! The law on and insurance of marine cargo is complex (see www.cargolaw.com for example), but generally individual cargo owners are well advised to insure their cargo themselves, not rely on the shipowner for compensation. Hence there will be no single overall insurance value for the cargo, and the shipowner and crew may have no exact idea of the value of the cargo aboard. It might be frighteningly high if the containers were full of luxury goods!


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Scurdie for that info which was most helpful.So she went to Hamburg presumably to load German exports
(as well as other transhipped goods)? which leaves me more depressed .Though it would be interesting to check the manifest ex Soton for the British quota of exports.
It seems that the shipowner must take any description of goods carried on trust as it is obviously impossible to check the contents of each container.It does cross my mind when I am at Ryde pierhead photographing these vessels what if one contained a dirty bomb or something as undesirable? Who would know until the 
moment of realisation? This is a far cry from my days in the early 1960's when a custom officer ordered a case to be opened for inspection.The threats were a lot less severe then.


----------

